# Princeville to LIH - how long in morning commute traffic?



## scrapngen (Oct 10, 2010)

We just finalized our Kauai plans for our first visit to our TS. (Waiohai)  
Since we have to fly out on Wed. January 5th for better airfare - we just booked our last 4 days at Alii Kai on the North shore - Princeville. (Sterling, I think we'll be there during the first part of your stay...) 

Although we've visited Kauai many times, we've never actually stayed on the North shore, so we have no idea how bad the morning commute is down to Lihue and the airport through Kapaa. We leave on a 9 AM flight, ugh, and of course have to return our rental car as well. 

How much time should we give ourselves for that drive?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 10, 2010)

There is bridge construction. When we were there, it took 30-45 minutes most of the time but over 2 hours once. Play it safe. You don't want to miss your flight.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 10, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> We just finalized our Kauai plans for our first visit to our TS. (Waiohai)
> Since we have to fly out on Wed. January 5th for better airfare - we just booked our last 4 days at Alii Kai on the North shore - Princeville. (Sterling, I think we'll be there during the first part of your stay...)
> 
> Although we've visited Kauai many times, we've never actually stayed on the North shore, so we have no idea how bad the morning commute is down to Lihue and the airport through Kapaa. We leave on a 9 AM flight, ugh, and of course have to return our rental car as well.
> ...



Always enjoy meeting fellow Tuggers.  Conservative me, I'd say you need to be at the airport at 7am, at the car rental facility @ 630 am and I'd just 'GUESS" at leaving the condo at 530 am--maybe earlier  

If it were me, I'd seriously consider dropping off the rental car early, staying down by the airport, and have a hotel shuttle/taxi run you to LIH in the morning. :whoopie:   

Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2010)

The airport on Kauai is tiny, so it's really quick to get through security.  If you get there 2 hours ahead, you will most likely be through the line in 15 min. and sitting for 1 hr. 45 min.  I would return the car at 7:00, then go through security, and have breakfast at the airport while you wait for the flight, but if you are running a bit late, you will be fine.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 10, 2010)

My main concern is what the traffic will most likely be...

We typically get to the airport about an hour ahead (or less  ) even with dropping the car off, we've been fine in Kauai.  (Not recommended for the faint of heart, but this is DH's choice more than mine) Since he likes to cut things close, I have to figure out what the worst case traffic scenario would be so that I don't go crazy.

Looks like if we leave the condo around 6:00 AM we'll have enough time then? That gives us between 1-2 hours for traffic, getting to airport an hour ahead (worst case) of flight departure. 

Thanks everyone for input. 
(I will almost guarantee that with this plan, we actually won't leave the condo until 6:30...)


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2010)

Tell DH the flight is at 8:30.     You know, times get changed all the time.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, he has his own plane ticket with the time clearly listed. (2 kids - 2 companion fares) 

Believe me, over the years I have tried all kinds of methods with him - never seems to work. I now drive the girls to church separately as I hate walking in late. I honestly don't know how he survives office meetings...


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe you could drive in to have breakfast in Lihue before you head to the airport?  Then, if there are traffic delays, you can always skip breakfast and go straight to the airport.  You could still leave at the 6am like you plan.  If there's no traffic, you'll be in Lihue before 7am and can have a leisurely breakfast and make it to the airport by 8am.

The bridge construction is just south of Kapa'a.  We must have gone through there eight times and only had a delay once.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, Michael, 

Hopefully that construction will be over by January, but who knows?
If that's the main problem, and commute traffic is typically 45-60 minutes, we should be all right. 

It's just hard to know since most of us vacationers are typically not on the road during morning commute times.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 11, 2010)

Googling for more details, it looks like the completion of the Wailua Bridge construction is delayed until February 2011.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 11, 2010)

Hawaiian time is definitely different. We saw that bridge under construction last Christmas...


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 11, 2010)

We haven"t been to Kaui for a few years and last time we were there we were on the rental car shuttle with a family that missed their flight because they hadnt allowed enough time from Princeville.
Liz


----------



## dive-in (Oct 29, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The airport on Kauai is tiny, so it's really quick to get through security.  If you get there 2 hours ahead, you will most likely be through the line in 15 min. and sitting for 1 hr. 45 min.  I would return the car at 7:00, then go through security, and have breakfast at the airport while you wait for the flight, but if you are running a bit late, you will be fine.



My experience with security at the airports in Hawaii has been the exact opposite.  I seem to get strip searched almost every time and Kauai is toughest with Maui a little less so.  I'm not on the no fly list nor do I fit the profile to warrant special treatment.    I commend TSA but I find it odd it always take longer there.  I'm sure island time contributes.  Rental car return is a breeze.  

I second a previous post about getting a room at the Marriott or something a little closer for the last night on the island.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## rschallig (Oct 29, 2010)

dive-in said:


> I second a previous post about getting a room at the Marriott or something a little closer for the last night on the island.  Good luck and enjoy.



I agree! Consider checking in the Kauai Beach Club/hotel the day before departure. Enjoy the resort, check in the car the night before departure (eliminate the remote possibility of an unexpected delay), have a relaxing breakfast and take the complimentary Marriott shuttle back to the airport terminal for the agriculture check and flight check-in. Think of the extra cost as the price for convenience, a relaxed spouse and risk insurance for significant costs associated with not making the flight. Have a great trip.
Bob


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 29, 2010)

Go early, have breakfast at Tip Top Cafe in Lihue.  Best Macnut pancakes in Kauai.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 31, 2010)

We just returned from Kauai last weekend and the traffic wasn't that bad.  The work they were doing on the bridge was off to the side and didn't seem to interfere with the traffic.  Of course, that could change.  We traveled through there several days during our stay including during commute times and were significantly delayed.  I would suggest expect a delay, but see how the traffic is when you are there, assuming you plan to drive through there a couple times during your stay.  As mentioned by others, the airport is small and the security process didn't take very long.  We got to the airport a little more than 1 1/2 hours before departure and had more than enough time to relax there.


----------

